# Raid stopped working :(

## _easyrider_

I noticed that my raid stopped working after a reboot.

With the dmesg command i saw the following error (don't know if this is the cause and why)

udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly

Can somebody help me?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jormartr

What's the content of /proc/mdstat file?

----------

## richard.scott

your udev error is caused by a recent upgrade of udev and the removal of device-mapper.

----------

## _easyrider_

 *jormartr wrote:*   

> What's the content of /proc/mdstat file?

 

This is the content

Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [mult$

unused devices: <none>

 *Quote:*   

> your udev error is caused by a recent upgrade of udev and the removal of device-mapper.

 

What do i do to fix this then?

----------

## richard.scott

if you use an initramfs file, update this with the new code as it may help.

----------

## tuam

 *_easyrider_ wrote:*   

> udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly

 

Which kernel version? Did you go into menuconfig, under "General setup", and DISABLED "enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools"?

FF,

Daniel

----------

